# Peppermill Question



## Johnturner (May 9, 2020)

Members

I have never done a pepper mill and I think it is time.
What do you guys think is the easiest one do do, with best instructions.
Something with an easy profile.
Keep in mind I will have to order the mechanism on line.

As Always You All Have My Sincerest Thanks!
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (May 9, 2020)

I like the Crushgrind brand but I can’t say it’s the easiest because that’s the only brand I’ve used. Lol


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Crocy in Aus. (May 10, 2020)

John, here is the style I like to make and I only use Crushgrind mechanisms. I bought a set of TC tipped Forstner bits off Evilpay sized specifically for Crushgrind mechanisms and I have never looked back. You will see that I make black and white plastic discs to denote salt or pepper.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## TimR (May 10, 2020)

The Crushgrind is pretty forgiving in that the stem is easily cut to proper length once all done.
There’s a sticky on an instruction I put together in General Woodturning discussion. 
There’s also a shaftless model that @DKMD likes doing that may be even easier.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 10, 2020)

Need to try my hand at these

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## trc65 (May 10, 2020)

Ive not used the crushgrind, only the "deluxe" kits that are all metal. Slightly different components, but same basic procedure. One difference is the deluxe kits all have the metal adjustment screw on top of the mill. I usually make mills from the eight inch kits. If the mill ends up being shorter than the shaft, I'll cut the shaft and cut more threads to make it fit.


----------



## Graybeard (May 11, 2020)

Tim, if I understand you correctly you cut the thread end, why not the peened end and re-peen? Just curious.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TXMoon (May 11, 2020)

I just bought my first kits as well but haven't turned a pepper mill yet. The directions from WoodTurninz says I need a Expanding Jam Chuck but they've been on back order for a while. I'll need to find a work-around if they don't come back in stock soon. The kit I bought has metal, and plastic but has ceramic grinding disk. I've not heard of Crushgrind kits.


----------



## trc65 (May 11, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Tim, if I understand you correctly you cut the thread end, why not the peened end and re-peen? Just curious.




You could if you didn't have a die to cut the threads. For me it was easier to cut threads as sometimes I'd have to sneek up on the correct length, and would be much easier to do that on threaded end. 

When fitting it, all components fit on the peened end with a spring. Insert in the mill and mark threads on the top. Cut more threads and cut the end, then test fit. 

For me, would have been harder to try and re-peen accurately, and if length was still a little long, would have to repeat the cut and peen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 2


----------



## trc65 (May 11, 2020)

Kevin, not familiar with those kits, but you should be able to make your own jam chucks real quick with scrap wood and save a little money and time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (May 11, 2020)

I think the deluxe metal kits are easier than the crushgrind kits, but neither one is too difficult. The instructions are pretty straight forward for both types.

Shape is entirely up to the maker... as long as you don’t make the outside diameter smaller than the inside diameter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2020)

https://www.ronbrownsbest.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=4

Here are a bunch of patterns you can download for free.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I just bought my first kits as well but haven't turned a pepper mill yet. The directions from WoodTurninz says I need a Expanding Jam Chuck but they've been on back order for a while. I'll need to find a work-around if they don't come back in stock soon. The kit I bought has metal, and plastic but has ceramic grinding disk. I've not heard of Crushgrind kits.



Kevin, you should check out www.rubberchucky.com
They've got all kinds of jam chucks there, everything I've ever gotten from there has been top notch. Reasonably priced as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TXMoon (May 11, 2020)

Tony said:


> Kevin, you should check out www.rubberchucky.com
> They've got all kinds of jam chucks there, everything I've ever gotten from there has been top notch. Reasonably priced as well.


Ha!! Love the name. I'll certainly check them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 11, 2020)

Tony said:


> https://www.ronbrownsbest.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=4
> 
> Here are a bunch of patterns you can download for free.


I didn't see the Peckermill pattern!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I didn't see the Peckermill pattern!



You'd have to get that from @Spinartist


----------



## TXMoon (May 12, 2020)

Tony said:


> You'd have to get that from @Spinartist


It was the very last panel on the last page.


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> It was the very last panel on the last page.



This is Lee's version....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Steve in VA (May 12, 2020)

Tony said:


> This is Lee's version....
> View attachment 187105



Now that's an interesting design!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2020)

Tony said:


> This is Lee's version....
> View attachment 187105


That was and still is hilarious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 13, 2020)

That's the Darth Vader design. But as with all art, what you see in it is what you're most interested in!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## djg (May 13, 2020)

Tony said:


> This is Lee's version....
> View attachment 187105



Interesting form; what kind a wood is that? P. Willow?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

